# Hanover Hydrographics, Post pics here



## J-Daddy

Here's a little of Hanover's work. He did an awesome job on the riser of my Athens Accomplice 34.


----------



## lee martin

That Predator looks really good on that rig! One of my favorites


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Mini Genesis in Next Camo Vista*

Here is a mini genesis finished in Next Vista camo (previously red) and rubberized finish.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

this guy does some great work...so far everything has been flawless for me..thanks buddy


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

one more


----------



## Kstigall

Can you dip a persons face? It would be great to not wear a face mask during bow season.......... I know a guy you can test it on. He can hold his breath for a couple of minutes and I think we can hold him under a bit longer.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Kstigall said:


> Can you dip a persons face? It would be great to not wear a face mask during bow season.......... I know a guy you can test it on. He can hold his breath for a couple of minutes and I think we can hold him under a bit longer.


It will work but first he has to stand up to the chemical pre-treat and primer / basecoat application. If he is too ugly to start with we have to bead blast him.


----------



## Kstigall

Hanover Hydro said:


> It will work but first he has to stand up to the chemical pre-treat and primer / basecoat application. If he is too ugly to start with we have to bead blast him.


I'd expect bead blasting would irritate his skin too much....... But if anyone could do it I'd put my money on you.


----------



## J-Daddy

Hanover Hydro said:


> It will work but first he has to stand up to the chemical pre-treat and primer / basecoat application. If he is too ugly to start with we have to bead blast him.





Kstigall said:


> I'd expect bead blasting would irritate his skin too much....... But if anyone could do it I'd put my money on you.


You two shouldnt pick on Breathn like that...He cant help how he looks.:thumbs_do


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I wasn't quite sure who Kstigall was talking about.... I thought maybe he was asking for himself. :noidea:


----------



## Kstigall

J-Daddy said:


> You two shouldnt pick on Breathn like that...He cant help how he looks.:thumbs_do


I think I met him once but I can't recall his appearance. Are you offended because he's your "friend"! :zip: 

Are you trying to say he's been beat half to death with an ugly stick......... Now that's not nice!


----------



## J-Daddy

Kstigall said:


> I think I met him once but I can't recall his appearance. Are you offended because he's your "friend"! :zip:
> 
> Are you trying to say he's been beat half to death with an ugly stick......... Now that's not nice!


Nah I dont even like him, he just builds good strings so I tolerate him. 

As far as him being beaten with an ugly stick...He really doesnt look like that, his wife busts him up all the time so the swelling never gets to go down.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



J-Daddy said:


> Nah I dont even like him, he just builds good strings so I tolerate him.
> 
> As far as him being beaten with an ugly stick...He really doesnt look like that, his wife busts him up all the time so the swelling never gets to go down.


that aint even right...lol

she cant reach my face...:set1_punch:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Arn't you about 6'6" John


----------



## J-Daddy

Breathn said:


> that aint even right...lol
> 
> she cant reach my face...:set1_punch:


She can when you go to sleep....


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



BEETLE GUY said:


> Arn't you about 6'6" John


yeah...but J-Daddy does have a point..

the little sleep I get now though I wouldnt feel a thing when I am asleep cause when I lay down I hibernate pretty good now..


----------



## Kstigall

J-Daddy said:


> Nah I dont even like him, he just builds good strings so I tolerate him.
> 
> As far as him being beaten with an ugly stick...He really doesnt look like that, his wife busts him up all the time so the swelling never gets to go down.


 Are you saying he makes good strings because you're scared of him or because he really does make good stuff? I need to know because if he makes junk he's a bit on the large size for me to be confronting face to face........................ and I now tend to fall asleep while hiding in the dark with a taser and a bat. :zip:


----------



## J-Daddy

Kstigall said:


> Are you saying he makes good strings because you're scared of him or because he really does make good stuff? I need to know because if he makes junk he's a bit on the large size for me to be confronting face to face........................ and I now tend to fall asleep while hiding in the dark with a taser and a bat. :zip:


No he really builds good stuff...Best I've ever used and I've used alot of different ones over the years. I'm not scared of John, he's a big teddy bear.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Skulls, Skullz and more skulls*

I did a bunch of skull stuff today....


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*skull with antlers*

I have a thread in the general classifieds to see if there is any interest in these synthetic, dipped skulls. They will retail for $80 with Next camo and $50 plain (all hardware included). Great for shed antlers! Let me know what you guys think. I may be selling these if the interest is out there.


----------



## MACHXKING

Skull looks good. Talked to Major thursday and he said you called and missed him.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Rob - I have some stuff for you. I wanted to give you one of these skulls for the store. I am waiting for my next film order to come so I can finish up your stuff. That skullz quiver hood (above) is yours too. I also came across a couple grips that I did up for the store. I'll be out to see you soon.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I find myslef buying bows to dip now..lol

Ill definitly be sending you some accessories for skull dip..


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Good deal! The skullz film is very nice to work with. I am going to have to check, but I should be able to "legally" dip complete bows in this (a few manufacturers had 1 year rights to it first). I see some others are already doing it though.


----------



## J-Daddy

Hey Hanover you think you could dip some paintball gun parts for me??? 
I dont know if I wanna do them in the Skulls like the quiver hood or in Predator.


----------



## 29innovator70

J-Daddy said:


> Hey Hanover you think you could dip some paintball gun parts for me???
> I dont know if I wanna do them in the Skulls like the quiver hood or in Predator.


J-daddy, what kind of paintball set up are you running? I play once a week, really thinking about upgrading my marker.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

J-Daddy said:


> Hey Hanover you think you could dip some paintball gun parts for me???
> I dont know if I wanna do them in the Skulls like the quiver hood or in Predator.


Sure can! The little skulls look awesome on paintball guns. I am trying to get into that market. I got a couple infractions on PB nation the other day for advertisinig (first post). :nono:


----------



## J-Daddy

29innovator70 said:


> J-daddy, what kind of paintball set up are you running? I play once a week, really thinking about upgrading my marker.


I really dont have anything together right now. I stopped playing years ago but still had some stuff laying around..I've got some old autococker parts laying around and been thinking about putting a cocker back together. There's no telling how many thousands of dollars I've spent on guns over the years. I used to play alot of tournaments back in the late 90's and early 2000's..I used to practice with alot of the Pro Teams alot back when I lived in Ohio..We always had the old ProTeam, Lockout over at the field and the All Americans. What kinda setup are you running now?



Hanover Hydro said:


> Sure can! The little skulls look awesome on paintball guns. I am trying to get into that market. I got a couple infractions on PB nation the other day for advertisinig (first post). :nono:


I used to be on PBN all the time, I used to buy & sell tons of stuff..Think I still have 5 or 6 pages worth of feedback on there...I used to average selling about 4 high end guns a week. That place changed alot, doing business over there got really screwy a few years ago when I was getting out of it. If I decide to throw one of these guns together I'll let ya know, might get you to hook one of them up in the Skullz pattern.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Would love to do it, just let me know.


----------



## Eagle Custom

Nice work Hanover I think you have got this dipping thing down looks great.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

An Elite Judge is being transformed today :shade:


----------



## MACHXKING

Jeff, that Mathews grip looks AWSOME with the quiver hood


----------



## J-Daddy

Hey Jeff have you got your hands on my buddy's Bear Attack yet??? John was supposed to bring it over for you to work your magic on.


----------



## basinhunter

That skull job looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great work


----------



## Hanover Hydro

MACHXKING said:


> Jeff, that Mathews grip looks AWSOME with the quiver hood


Those are coming to your shop. I have most pieces finished. I am just trying to get some different films in so I can show some variety. I am also going to give you one of the skulls.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

basinhunter said:


> That skull job looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great work


Thanks! I am going to be selling these in the classifieds shortly.



J-Daddy said:


> Hey Jeff have you got your hands on my buddy's Bear Attack yet??? John was supposed to bring it over for you to work your magic on.


Not yet, waiting on John's new press fingers. Stay tuned.....


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Predator Elite Judge pics coming today.

Next up Strother in Mothwing Winter Mimicry.

Stay tuned.....


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Elite Judge - Predator Brown*

Well, the only pics I have right now of the Judge are from a $30 camera. Hopefully two blade will take some with a better camera and chime in here.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

sweet...


----------



## Kstigall

Jeff you really need to dip a bunch of sample stuff for pics........ 
I'll drop off a truck load of stuff for you to dip and take pics of for your web site. I won't even charge you for using my gear for models! :becky:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*I'd be glad to*



Kstigall said:


> Jeff you really need to dip a bunch of sample stuff for pics........
> I'll drop off a truck load of stuff for you to dip and take pics of for your web site. I won't even charge you for using my gear for models! :becky:


Just make sure one of the items to dip is your credit card


----------



## tobin01

Hanover Hydro said:


> Well, the only pics I have right now of the Judge are from a $30 camera. Hopefully two blade will take some with a better camera and chime in here.


I met Jeff at the shop when he delivered the Predator dipped Judge. The bow looks awesome in person. I will work on getting with Rob to get some better pictures taken of the finished product.


----------



## Karbon

I'll post some up just as long as you do a FANTASTIC job on my Mothwing Winter Mimicry Infinity.

:wink:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> I'll post some up just as long as you do a FANTASTIC job on my Mothwing Winter Mimicry Infinity.
> 
> :wink:



I'm ready. Are you?


----------



## Karbon

Sweet!

Riser should ship tomorrow to you.:thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Camowest Vanish Hybrid*

Some people have been asking about this pattern so I figured I would try to post a close up of a limb I dipped. It is a very high quality film and produces a vivid picture. Here is a pic.


----------



## twoblade

*judge pics coming asap*

cordel will be in the shop with his super duper picture aperattus tommorrow and will get pics up soon after...this bow turned out great...more to come...my fishing bow is on the list to be done as well as several customers are interested in getting bows done...robert


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Infinity x 4*

Lets see how long it takes Karbon to find this. All primed and ready for base and dip tomorrow.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Mothwing Winter Mimicry.....*

Is in the house.... Stay tuned :rockband:


----------



## Karbon

My set looks nice there!!!

ME LIKE-IE:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

Hanover Hydro said:


> Some people have been asking about this pattern so I figured I would try to post a close up of a limb I dipped. It is a very high quality film and produces a vivid picture. Here is a pic.


*Same film supplier there as the MothWing correct?*

That Camo West looks great. 
I...
maybe...
Could...

oh boy.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Stick with the mothwing winter. Trust me. Pics up later today.


----------



## Karbon

10-4:thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Infinity*

3 mothwing Strother Infinities and one Predator Brown. I think I will only send Scottie back 3 of these . One would look pretty good in my stable.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Hey look at my purple stars. I am free to move around the cabin.


----------



## Karbon

I freaking love them.


----------



## 2xR

*Awesome!!!*

I want the fast one!!!


----------



## Karbon

Nope.:wink:
Although, you need it with all the slow-pokes in your stable now and on order.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

looking good buddy...


----------



## Belicoso

Mothwing winter looks great :thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

yeah, mothwing winter is a really unique pattern. This is my first time with it and am really pleased with it.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

You know what would look cool...old school Tiger Stripe camo :darkbeer:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

GhostBuck_007 said:


> You know what would look cool...old school Tiger Stripe camo :darkbeer:


Like this (#244, 245, 246) ? https://www.hanoverhydrographics.com/TWN_Camouflage.php


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Hanover Hydro said:


> Like this (#244, 245, 246) ? https://www.hanoverhydrographics.com/TWN_Camouflage.php


Oh snap! That would look sick on my Dream Season...


----------



## tobin01

Hanover Hydro said:


> An Elite Judge is being transformed today :shade:


Here are some pics (post4): 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058015305&posted=1#post1058015305


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Thanks for posting up tobin.


----------



## Belicoso

tobin01 said:


> Here are some pics (post4):
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058015305&posted=1#post1058015305


Strings are not the colour I would go with ,but this is not important at all,the Judge looks very sharp.
Nice work there:thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

I'm not at all a Judge fan after last weekend, but I do like the dip work. Nice job HH!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> I'm not at all a Judge fan after last weekend, but I do like the dip work. Nice job HH!


Your bow(s) will ship tomorrow. You know the rules. You have to post pics or else you lose your man card.


----------



## Karbon

Hanover Hydro said:


> Your bow(s) will ship tomorrow. You know the rules. You have to post pics or else you lose your man card.


YOU BET.

Scottie/pa will tune them up and slap the black limbs and blue/silver Johns customs on. I t wait


----------



## Scottie/PA

Hanover Hydro said:


> Is in the house.... Stay tuned :rockband:


Can't wait Jeff. Those look great.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Scottie/PA said:


> Can't wait Jeff. Those look great.


In the mail this morning. :thumbs_up


----------



## knarrly

Love that you have the snakeskin illusions camo, what is the chance of you picking up Max4 (my other favorite)?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Chances are good! I am in the licensing process now with Realtree. I am not sure how long the wait is going to be though. I will keep this thread and my website posted. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Stay tuned - next project BONEYARD!!


----------



## neo71665

Hanover Hydro said:


> Chances are good! I am in the licensing process now with Realtree. I am not sure how long the wait is going to be though. I will keep this thread and my website posted. Thanks for looking.





Signing up, get APG and I have some odds and ends I'd like to get done. Sights, stabs, just small stuff.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

neo71665 said:


> Signing up, get APG and I have some odds and ends I'd like to get done. Sights, stabs, just small stuff.


It may be a while. I talked to the film supplier today and found out that there is a $7500 start-up fee just to be licensed through the film supplier :thumbs_do which is on top of the $500 fee that goes directly to Realtree.

I am going to work towards it though. It may just take a while.


----------



## robbates

*Nice!*

I'm watching YOU! And I can't wait to see this one. I really like the looks of this print..




Hanover Hydro said:


> Stay tuned - next project BONEYARD!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I like the looks of your bows in your sig. Two of the sharpest looks out there right now IMO.


----------



## Karbon

Just saw some more pics of my bow:wink:

NICE JOB BUDDY!!!!
Thanks to Scottie/pa for the set up and John's Customs for the sweet strings.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Looks nice! I like the string choice too. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Karbon

I'll be sending over a 1100 Remmy for a nice dip of Walleye in the next week buddy!:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say the Moth wing looks great and the strings relly stand out great job :thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

Thanks all. I will post more when the bows in house. I should have it back on Thursday.


----------



## tobin01

Nice job Jeff and the bow looks awesome Karbon!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Bear attack with Johns Custom strings*

Here is a bear attack that HH dipped.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1058058141&postcount=1443


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Boneyard Camo*

Boneyard film coming in the little brown truck tomorrow :thumbs_up
Stay tuned..


----------



## Mikie Day

i love that skullz camo


----------



## Karbon

*Strother infinity mothwing winter mimicry*

I love this bow!~!~!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> I love this bow!~!~!
> 
> View attachment 798791


Glad you like it! It looks sweet. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Karbon

Check this out...


----------



## Kstigall

You do some nice work Jeff.


----------



## C-fused

bump for the good of humanity. :thumbs_up


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

predator bear attack...flawless as usual


----------



## Scottie/PA

Breathn said:


> predator bear attack...flawless as usual


Sweet buddy!!!!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*more predator brown*

Here is some detail of how the predator is coming out.


----------



## Scottie/PA

Hanover Hydro said:


> Here is some detail of how the predator is coming out.


Jeff does a fantastic job with Predator Camo. Its not easy to do.

Check out some of the Mothwing Camos too. They are a crystal clear, high quality film that looks fantastic.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for you Jeff


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Thanks guys! I'll be working on some mothwing canyon mimicry and desert shadow next week. More to come.....


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jeff looking forerd to geting my Judge to you it will look great in Desert Shadow :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## gtg375h

I just got my old Q2 back from Hanover Hydrographics with a Predator finish. Man that thing was starting to look a little rough (should've taken before pics :BangHead: )

But it looks great now -- Thanks Jeff for making it look like new again

Right now its my backup to my Reezen, but I think I may give the Reezen some vacation days and bring the Q2 out for nostalgia's sake (and just because it looks awesome now). 

here are some pics:


----------



## Oregon HG

*Facial Dipping*



Kstigall said:


> I'd expect bead blasting would irritate his skin too much....... But if anyone could do it I'd put my money on you.


It can be done. I have done it to myself for Halloween. Only last 2-3 days depending on how much you rub your face because you obviously can't paint or clear it SAFELY! What you do is Shave good, Wash face with rubbing alcohol, take ear plugs tp plug your nose with, and dip rinse with a light mist warm water, presto camo face!


----------



## Oregon HG

Jeff, I have to hand it to you, your coming along nicely!! I am glad to see another QUALITY dipper out there! Glad we have gotten to talk, it is always a pleasure and i wish you the best! Remember call anytime!


----------



## MICCOX

Ok Jeff bow shiped out to day will get to you on Thursday will send you a PM with tracking number


----------



## Hanover Hydro

MICCOX said:


> Ok Jeff bow shiped out to day will get to you on Thursday will send you a PM with tracking number


Good deal, I just got the film ordered. Thank you! :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Here is a :bump2: for you Jeff


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

got a bunch of stuff coming your way this week also Jeff..giving my pop a late fathers day and getting his encore stock and forearms dipped and also a bow riser or 2...Ill pm you the details on colors..


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Breathn said:


> got a bunch of stuff coming your way this week also Jeff..giving my pop a late fathers day and getting his encore stock and forearms dipped and also a bow riser or 2...Ill pm you the details on colors..


OK - I'll take care of you


----------



## MICCOX

Back up to the top


----------



## Karbon

Remmy 1100 on the way on Friday.

I cannot wait to see Walleye camo in person. LOL.

(My dad is a Walleye Pro so it works for him)


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> Remmy 1100 on the way on Friday.
> 
> I cannot wait to see Walleye camo in person. LOL.
> 
> (My dad is a Walleye Pro so it works for him)


Ordered your film today :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Well Jeff got my riser and limbs on wensday


----------



## MICCOX

Here you go Jeff :bump:


----------



## Scottie/PA

3 bows coming at you Jeff. Winter Mimicry, Marsh Mimicry, and Predator. Can't wait!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Man I am glad Jeff got my bow when he did it looks like he is geting busy just keep up the great work


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Miccox - I got all caught up this weekend. Yours is going to be dipped Wednesday.


----------



## MICCOX

Sounds great Jeff you have a great 4th of July I will be whating to see pics


----------



## MICCOX

Back a round


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

Say back to the top cant what to see pics


----------



## Hanover Hydro

MICCOX said:


> Say back to the top cant what to see pics


I got it done today. It looks good and I took pics but they came out blurry. I will post the better ones when I get some.


----------



## MICCOX

Jeff it looks great cant wait to get it home and back togather and I will be shur to put up pics


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Hanover Hydro said:


> I got it done today. It looks good and I took pics but they came out blurry. I will post the better ones when I get some.


what color is that?


----------



## 29innovator70

Breathn said:


> what color is that?


Max-1 maybe?


----------



## MICCOX

It is Desert Shadow the bow is mine it gos great out where in Colorado


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Yep, King's desert shadow. Better pics up soon!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*MICCOX Kings Desert Shadow*

Here are some better pics...:thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Mothwing Canyon Mimicry*

Pics do this no justice......Mothwing Canyon Mimicry :thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Skullz nba genetix*

Up next.....skullz nba genetix.....


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*What's next??*

Today working on some PINK Vista and Prototype Bowfishing bow for NBA. 

Stay tuned some cool stuff coning your way......


----------



## MICCOX

Jeff the riser looks great cant wait to get it home and back togather


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*NBA Nemesis in Water Droplets!*

Nemesis in silver water droplets.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Pink Vista Camo*

Newbreed Nemesis in Pink Next Vista.


----------



## Belicoso

Hanover Hydro said:


> Here are some better pics...:thumbs_up


Very nice camo :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jeff the water droplets look nice that is a dirffent look


----------



## Hanover Hydro

MICCOX said:


> Say Jeff the water droplets look nice that is a dirffent look


Mike,
Bow will ship either today or tomorrow. I got the clear coat on it yesterday.


----------



## boarman1

Hey bud can you dip me any HHA slider sights for my shop I need them to match the Strother bows in Predator camo ? I think it would be a nice set up to pay to have them dipped for my customers ? Send me a PM if you can do this and a cost please ?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*That Skullz Camo looks sinister!*



Hanover Hydro said:


> Up next.....skullz nba genetix.....


I know where this beauty is going...I can't wait to see it!!! I'm jealous already!


----------



## jmduep

*very nice*



Hanover Hydro said:


> Up next.....skullz nba genetix.....


should go good with the rest of the NBA bows on our team at the 3-D shoots:shade:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

boarman1 said:


> Hey bud can you dip me any HHA slider sights for my shop I need them to match the Strother bows in Predator camo ? I think it would be a nice set up to pay to have them dipped for my customers ? Send me a PM if you can do this and a cost please ?


Sent you a PM.
Thanks for the interest!
Jeff


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Carbon fiber high gloss*

Elite Limbs in High gloss carbon fiber...


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jeff does some great work I would send avery one I know to him thanks for the great work Jeff


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Hanover Hydro

This week I will be working on some Mothwing Marsh mimicry for Scottie/PA. I'm also doing a little walleye camo for KARBON. And, how about some carbon fiber under the hood of a Jack Roush mustang?! :mg: It should be interesting. Stay tuned....


----------



## Karbon

I'll have a few more projects coming your way soon to buddy.

FANTASTIC WORK DONE HERE!!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> I'll have a few more projects coming your way soon to buddy.
> 
> FANTASTIC WORK DONE HERE!!!


I think I am going to be hiring soon! :teeth:


----------



## kjrice

Karbon said:


> I love this bow!~!~!
> 
> View attachment 798791


That Winter Mimicry rocks!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for a great guy


----------



## Karbon

up to the top


----------



## Scottie/PA

Ok, Jeff. I gotta see the Winter, Canyon, and Marsh side-by-side. I can't believe bow manufacturers don't use the Mothwing Camo. Its unbelievable!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

Jeff that's some good looking work man...


----------



## kjrice

I can't wait to see my new Strother Infinity being done in Canyon Mimicry this week.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

kjrice said:


> I can't wait to see my new Strother Infinity being done in Canyon Mimicry this week.


It is going to look sweet! :tongue:


----------



## MICCOX

Say let take Jeff back to the top
Jeff you do great work
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Duck Hunting bow!!*

Mothwing Marsh Mimicry for the extreme duck hunters :***:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Mothwing Winter Mimicry.....*

Winter is right around the corner....


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Some walleye-o-flage pics to come. Stay tuned. Back to work for now..... :dancing:


----------



## Scottie/PA

Hanover Hydro said:


> Mothwing Marsh Mimicry for the extreme duck hunters :***:


Can't wait to see the Marsh in person. I may send my own bow to be done in that. SWEET!!!


----------



## bucks/bulls

Hanover Hydro said:


> Some walleye-o-flage pics to come. Stay tuned. Back to work for now..... :dancing:


Where bouts you lacated?and if want my entire bow/accesories done would I have to dissasemble 1st or can you handle dissasembly/reasembly?also is hydro all you do,or do you do any hand paint as well,I'm looking to have pin stripe feathering done on my bow as well as a 2 color theme.is this something you do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hanover Hydro

bucks/bulls said:


> Where bouts you lacated?and if want my entire bow/accesories done would I have to dissasemble 1st or can you handle dissasembly/reasembly?also is hydro all you do,or do you do any hand paint as well,I'm looking to have pin stripe feathering done on my bow as well as a 2 color theme.is this something you do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just do the dipping and can only take bows disassembled. If you are looking for more of a custom paint job, I would highly recommend Lee Martin on here. Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## kjrice

The Marsh looks nice. The Mothwing film seems pretty swet across the board.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*The Babe would be proud!!*

Babe Winkleman that is...:set1_fishing:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*carbon fiber*

Not archery but cool none the less....


----------



## Karbon

Hanover Hydro said:


> Babe Winkleman that is...:set1_fishing:




That's perfect. Great job buddy! My father is going to love that when he sees it. He's at a tourney right now in fact.


----------



## kjrice

Karbon said:


> That's perfect. Great job buddy! My father is going to love that when he sees it. He's at a tourney right now in fact.


Karbon Winkleman


----------



## Hanover Hydro

kjrice said:


> I can't wait to see my new Strother Infinity being done in Canyon Mimicry this week.


Sorry, I messed up and ran out of film. Good news is, the film came in today and I dipped your stuff today. Clear coat tomorrow and in the mail Monday.


----------



## kjrice

Hanover Hydro said:


> Sorry, I messed up and ran out of film. Good news is, the film came in today and I dipped your stuff today. Clear coat tomorrow and in the mail Monday.


No prob on the film but this post is worthless w/o pics! hahaha How does she look?


----------



## bhtr3d

I have always thought mothwing had the best looking camo


----------



## Hanover Hydro

kjrice said:


> Karbon Winkleman


Karbon Lindner :lol:


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Pics of canyon mimicry for you kjrice*



kjrice said:


> No prob on the film but this post is worthless w/o pics! hahaha How does she look?


Nice quality pattern and film. You can't go wrong. I just clear coated it. I will ship it in 3 weeks :mg: :jksign:


----------



## kjrice

Hanover Hydro said:


> Nice quality pattern and film. You can't go wrong. I just clear coated it. I will ship it in 3 weeks :mg: :jksign:


HOLY CRAP THAT IS SWEEEEET! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jeff just got the bow back togather just need to get srting in to match will get pics soon as I can it looks great here to you :darkbeer:

Thank again
Mike cox


----------



## Hanover Hydro

What color strings are you going with? BCY OD Green and natural would look sweet! Post up some pics when you get her all back in action. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## MICCOX

I think it will be bronze and pink I like to be driffent


----------



## Karbon

Very sweet bows there buys.

Nice work, Dip Master.:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for a great guy


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*New Reaper Camo!*

Check this out.... http://proveil.com/patterns.html

The black is available now.


----------



## alaz

Hanover Hydro said:


> Check this out.... http://proveil.com/patterns.html
> 
> The black is available now.


Very cool...!


----------



## kjrice

Hanover Hydro said:


> Check this out.... http://proveil.com/patterns.html
> 
> The black is available now.


Too spooky walking through the woods during dark with that on my bow. :embara:


----------



## J-Daddy

Hanover Hydro said:


> Check this out.... http://proveil.com/patterns.html
> 
> The black is available now.


Now I know what I want on my Athens eXceed target bow for next year...That is freakin wicked. Heck can I get my arm dipped in it too? Might save me money over the full sleeve tatt I'm wanting.


----------



## tescobedo

Hanover Hydro said:


> Check this out.... http://proveil.com/patterns.html
> 
> The black is available now.


I think we have a winner for my Carbon Matrix!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Reaper black*

Don't fear it!! :behindsof


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Here Kitty Kitty....*

New Breed Nemesis in Cheetah


----------



## alaz

Hanover Hydro said:


> Don't fear it!! :behindsof


That looks awesome!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That Reaper Black looks freaking awesome on that Nemesis!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

man thats sweet


----------



## 2xR

Hanover Hydro said:


> Pics do this no justice......Mothwing Canyon Mimicry :thumbs_up




Hmmm - that riser looks familiar - SWEEEEET


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jeff keep puting out that great work I have a good fraind that sent his riser to by the name of Chad I thank he doing it Mothwing canyon


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Genetix riser in Mothwing Woodland*

This is soon to be my baby! Going off to Kyle tomorrow for assembly. Not super jazzy but I am just an old school hunter.


----------



## MICCOX

That looks good Jeff keep up the good work


----------



## Sutherlinboy

*Question????*

Jeff

I see on here that you have dipped alot of different things, do you think that you could dip a summit climbing stand?? (That is with everything off of it.)And do you think it would hold up?? If you could what would be the @ about price????

Thanks


----------



## Hanover Hydro

It surely could be dipped, and yes I think it would hold up. The clear coat is like the finish on your car. I will send you a pm.


----------



## kjrice

Hanover Hydro said:


> This is soon to be my baby! Going off to Kyle tomorrow for assembly. Not super jazzy but I am just an old school hunter.


Looks great Jeff.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*some cool stuff coming up today.....*

Stay tuned! :tongue:


----------



## kjrice

Hanover Hydro said:


> Stay tuned! :tongue:


:cocktail:


----------



## tescobedo

Hanover Hydro said:


> Stay tuned! :tongue:


:darkbeer:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*tescobedo's Spring Mimicry*

Shipping tomorrow. Although, I wish I had the rest of the parts. I might keep this one if i did. :tongue:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*BONEYARD for hoytboy12*

Jesse here it is...GT 500 in Boneyard


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Kings Mountain Shadow*

Kings mountain shadow on a New Breed Genetix.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Predator brown on a hoyt maxxis*

I really like the looks of the maxxis risers. Even with all the large cutouts, it still displays the pattern nicely. This is for a local guy here in Hanover. Jimmy, I'm not sure what your AT username is but here she is.


----------



## tescobedo

Hanover Hydro said:


> Shipping tomorrow. Although, I wish I had the rest of the parts. I might keep this one if i did. :tongue:


Jeff,

She looks great!

Thank you!! :darkbeer:


----------



## kjrice

The boneyard is sharp.


----------



## hoytboy12

*Hoytboy12 Happy, He Likey.*

Jeff looks like you have out done yourself my friend. The boneyard looks awesome. Can't wait to get her put back together and pierce a few rib cages with it. Thanks by the way for the pic and the very fast pace of the project. I would recommend your stuff to anyone. I want to have my 38 pro dipped as well. I will let you know when. Thanks again. Jess. P.S Is it shipping tomorrow?


----------



## MICCOX

Say Jeff can you get the Desert Shadow snow I mite do one more in it
THANKS JEFF


----------



## Archer 1

Damn Jeff!You had to go and put that predator bow on.I'm gonna go and change my mind again!All the bows on this page look awesome.


----------



## Belicoso

All those pic´s of risers you dipped, are looking very clean and very detailed.
Nice work.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

hoytboy12 said:


> Jeff looks like you have out done yourself my friend. The boneyard looks awesome. Can't wait to get her put back together and pierce a few rib cages with it. Thanks by the way for the pic and the very fast pace of the project. I would recommend your stuff to anyone. I want to have my 38 pro dipped as well. I will let you know when. Thanks again. Jess. P.S Is it shipping tomorrow?


Shipping today my friend!


----------



## buckjunkey

Hanover Hydro said:


> I really like the looks of the maxxis risers. Even with all the large cutouts, it still displays the pattern nicely. This is for a local guy here in Hanover. Jimmy, I'm not sure what your AT username is but here she is.


Jeff, looks GREAT!! I can't wait to pick it up from you today.
Now, the Infinity may start collecting some dust:smile:

I will post pictures when I get her back together.


----------



## J-Daddy

Jeff can you get some close up pics of the Kings Camo on a bow??? I think it's some cool looking camo and seems to have some really good detail in it.


----------



## buckjunkey

*Maxxis is home*

Jeff turned a good looking bow into a BAD ARSE looking bow. Thanks Jeff.

I got a chance to meet Jeff today... my first impression was, he is a stand up guy that cares about what he does. Pictures really do not do justice for the quality and detail that he puts in each job. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

MICCOX said:


> Say Jeff can you get the Desert Shadow snow I mite do one more in it
> THANKS JEFF


Surely I can. I would love to do it!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

buckjunkey said:


> Jeff turned a good looking bow into a BAD ARSE looking bow. Thanks Jeff.
> 
> I got a chance to meet Jeff today... my first impression was, he is a stand up guy that cares about what he does. Pictures really do not do justice for the quality and detail that he puts in each job. Thanks again Jeff.



I'm glad you like it. I think you might need to change your signature now. LOL


----------



## Hanover Hydro

J-Daddy said:


> Jeff can you get some close up pics of the Kings Camo on a bow??? I think it's some cool looking camo and seems to have some really good detail in it.


I will get some more for you J. I took a bunch but the lighting was off and you couldn't really see it well. 

Ready to dip that black Athens yet? LOL


----------



## Belicoso

buckjunkey said:


> Jeff turned a good looking bow into a BAD ARSE looking bow. Thanks Jeff.
> 
> I got a chance to meet Jeff today... my first impression was, he is a stand up guy that cares about what he does. Pictures really do not do justice for the quality and detail that he puts in each job. Thanks again Jeff.


Cool:thumbs_up


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Nice work Jeff...


----------



## tescobedo

*Jeff,

Waiting to see my Maxxis in Spring Mimicry riser is like waiting for Christmas. *





Breathn said:


> Nice work Jeff...


John,

I have no doubt your string & cables will be a great addition.


----------



## Big Joe Buck

Stuff looks great Jeff!


----------



## Scottie/PA

Two more coming at you Jeff. Sent them today. Going with Winter Mimicry and Reaper Black.:thumbs_up


----------



## DXTFREAK

buckjunkey said:


> Jeff turned a good looking bow into a BAD ARSE looking bow. Thanks Jeff.
> 
> I got a chance to meet Jeff today... my first impression was, he is a stand up guy that cares about what he does. Pictures really do not do justice for the quality and detail that he puts in each job. Thanks again Jeff.


Man that bow looks just sick! Awesome looking work!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Some more Great Work by Hanover!*

Some more Great Work by Hanover! 
Reaper Nemesis!








Marsh Mimicry Genetix (South FL hog slayer!!)


----------



## MICCOX

Those are some great looking bow


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Some more Great Work by Hanover!
> Reaper Nemesis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marsh Mimicry Genetix (South FL hog slayer!!)


I like the silver jax on the reaper and nice sideplates and strings on the marsh. 

LH Cyborg coming to you tomorrow.


----------



## Longbow42

I take it that is Reaper Black? Is that that dark in person? You can hardly see the silver/grey background. Thanks.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

yep it's pretty dark. The skulls are more embedded than on the PSE, martin, alpine Skullz pattern. You have to look a little harder to see them. Still very cool!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*It looks good in person*

It's almost a ghost effect but it looks awsome, it's one of those from a distance looks one way but up close looks that much more awesome
kn



Longbow42 said:


> I take it that is Reaper Black? Is that that dark in person? You can hardly see the silver/grey background. Thanks.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Lost camo*

Hey all, I wanted to announce that HH is now licensed to use Mathews Lost Camo film. Let me know if you need anything dipped. Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## Big Joe Buck

Now I know that Hoffman archery will be sending some work your way for some lost camo!


----------



## Belicoso

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Some more Great Work by Hanover!
> Marsh Mimicry Genetix (South FL hog slayer!!)


That´s nice


----------



## Scottie/PA

ttt


----------



## kjrice

Jeff - any chance of getting Max-1 by Realtree? Is Optifade available?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

kjrice said:


> Jeff - any chance of getting Max-1 by Realtree? Is Optifade available?


Optifade is not available in a film yet. Realtree licensing is a work in progress. I will probably, eventually be licensed but the initial cost is very high.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Way to go Jeff!!*

Jeff and I both agreed once you get the reaper on a longer ATA bow with solid limbs like the New Breed Cyborg the pattern really shines.

















Great Job Jeff the detail work is amazing! I know one Happy NBAer that is going to be sporting this thing around for years to come.:teeth:
kn


----------



## tescobedo

Jeff,

Thank you for the great work. The attention to detail is incredible!!! A set of John's Custom Strings and a new wrist sling will have her ready for opening day.


----------



## hoytboy12

Here it is Jeff. elite gt-500 in boneyard camo. Thanks again for the incredible work. I will be contacting you to dip my maxxis 35 at the end of the 3d season. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

hoytboy12 said:


> Here it is Jeff. elite gt-500 in boneyard camo. Thanks again for the incredible work. I will be contacting you to dip my maxxis 35 at the end of the 3d season. Thanks again Jeff.


I like it with black limbs! :thumbs_up Thanks for posting up.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

tescobedo said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thank you for the great work. The attention to detail is incredible!!! A set of John's Custom Strings and a new wrist sling will have her ready for opening day.


That spring is one of my favorites! Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Takeum

what kind of timeline do you have If I send my bow in within the next week? I have finally decided on a camo I want on my Envy SS,,,,,


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Takeum said:


> what kind of timeline do you have If I send my bow in within the next week? I have finally decided on a camo I want on my Envy SS,,,,,


I sent you a PM. I stay between 2-3 weeks but that doesn't mean I can't hit a date for you either :thumbs_up.


----------



## psefan

How many different types of skull camo is there?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

3 that I know of


----------



## Longbow42

Do you dismantle the bow and put it back together, or do they have to be sent in pieces to be dipped? I may just want limbs done.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Longbow42 said:


> Do you dismantle the bow and put it back together, or do they have to be sent in pieces to be dipped? I may just want limbs done.


It has to be dismantled please.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*pics for John501 and alaz*

coming up this evening :thumbs_up


----------



## realone7575

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Jeff and I both agreed once you get the reaper on a longer ATA bow with solid limbs like the New Breed Cyborg the pattern really shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job Jeff the detail work is amazing! I know one Happy NBAer that is going to be sporting this thing around for years to come.:teeth:
> kn



that looks awesome...great work!!!!!


----------



## Longbow42

Hanover Hydro said:


> It has to be dismantled please.


Well, that puts a damper on things then. No way to do that.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Longbow42 said:


> Well, that puts a damper on things then. No way to do that.


I have a few pro shops around here that might do it but I am sure there will be a fee. Do you have any shops nearby?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*mothwing winter infinity for John501*

here are a few teaser pics for you John. She will be in the mail tomorrow to Scottie.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*a teaser for you alaz*

sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Longbow42 said:


> Well, that puts a damper on things then. No way to do that.


could have did that for you if you knew a little sooner..:wink:


----------



## Longbow42

Breathn said:


> could have did that for you if you knew a little sooner..:wink:


I know, I just didn't want to wait any longer and wanted to shoot the bow first to make sure it worked.:wink:
I may still send it to you though. I am thinking Predator Fall Grey just on the limbs or I can just keep it all black??


----------



## John 501

Jeff Thanks Bro! It looks awesome .I hope Scottie can get it to me ASAP and i will post some pics of it put back together. Thanks Again Your work is great.


----------



## Dylanl

Bought this bow here on at. It came in through Scottie/PA and it looks great! Thanks for the great work.


----------



## Dylanl

There was supposed to be a picture there but I can't seem to get it to upload. It does look great though!


----------



## alaz

Hanover Hydro said:


> sorry for the bad pic.


Very cool!
I cannot wait to see that bow back together!
Looks great.
:tongue:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

That looks sick Anthony...what bow is that set of limbs going on???


----------



## alaz

My Cyborg!
Black riser still, reaper black limbs.
I couldn't resist.:angel:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Dylanl said:


> There was supposed to be a picture there but I can't seem to get it to upload. It does look great though!


I would love to see it all set up. Can you e-mail pics to [email protected] ? I will post them up.


----------



## Dylanl

Hopefully this picture actually posts this time. 
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_7z0Qa2qXVhI/TGtLKOxzA9I/AAAAAAAAAA8/2RLPh_yOkVo/s512/008.JPG


----------



## kjrice

Jeff's fine work on my Strother.


----------



## Karbon

Great new pics guys.

Fantastic work there HH!

I saw a few pics of a sweet Reaper Infinity that will be finished soon as the John's custom Stritng are in.:wink: Looks REAL SWEET!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

kjrice said:


> Jeff's fine work on my Strother.


Looks nice. That canyon mimicry is photo shy. It looks so much better in person. Glad you like it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> Great new pics guys.
> 
> Fantastic work there HH!
> 
> I saw a few pics of a sweet Reaper Infinity that will be finished soon as the John's custom Stritng are in.:wink: Looks REAL SWEET!


I can't wait to see this one. It might very well be the best dip that has come out of my shop. I'm glad it is for Scottie himself. :thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

Hanover Hydro said:


> I can't wait to see this one. It might very well be the best dip that has come out of my shop. I'm glad it is for Scottie himself. :thumbs_up


He deserves it.


----------



## kjrice

Hanover Hydro said:


> Looks nice. That canyon mimicry is photo shy. It looks so much better in person. Glad you like it. :thumbs_up


It is photo shy. It is like it changes because it looks very cool to the eye. It is like it darkens and lightens on its own.


----------



## Karbon

My Latest Toy!


----------



## Karbon

One more...Nice work Buddy!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Karbon said:


> One more...Nice work Buddy!
> View attachment 838899


I am glad you like it. I thought Scottie was going to claim that one?? You need a matching stab now LOL.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Reaper woods now available!!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*Nice!*

Karbon,
Almost looks as good as the New Breed Split Limb Genetix in Reaper  LOL
Only picking seriously looks nice and Jeff awesome work!
kn



Karbon said:


> My Latest Toy!
> View attachment 838885
> 
> 
> View attachment 838886
> 
> 
> View attachment 838887


----------



## Karbon

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Karbon,
> Almost looks as good as the New Breed Split Limb Genetix in Reaper  LOL
> Only picking seriously looks nice and Jeff awesome work!
> kn


Stop it Kyle!!! I can't yet...:wink:


----------



## Karbon

Hanover Hydro said:


> Reaper woods now available!!!


damn you...you had to say that...mind spinning....


----------



## jeffrey1

*Reaper Woods*



Hanover Hydro said:


> Reaper woods now available!!!



No, please say it isn't true! :mg:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

jeffrey1 said:


> No, please say it isn't true! :mg:


Believe it!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Cyborg in Mothwing Winter for Jeffrey1*

Sorry for the cell phone pics. I didn't have my good camera at the shop today.


----------



## Karbon

looks good buddy!


----------



## jeffrey1

*Mothwing Cyborg*



Hanover Hydro said:


> Sorry for the cell phone pics. I didn't have my good camera at the shop today.




Cant wait to get my hands on that one! Your work is top notch.:tongue:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

trucker3573 said:


> What pattern is this?? I really like it! Shoot pic isnt coming through. It is the maxxis on page 6??


It is a maxxis in Predator Brown Deception. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Reaper woods teaser pic*

more to come...


----------



## Mys2kal

Hanover Hydro said:


> more to come...


That looks great. Any more pics of the reaper woods?


----------



## KraQr

I cannot wait to see that NBA Cyborg in that Reaper Woods Camo. My favorite so far.


----------



## drockw

Hey guys, what do you think for a Carbon Matrix riser??? WInter Mimicry, or Reaper Woods?!?!?!


----------



## Mys2kal

Winter mimicry looks awesome too.


----------



## tescobedo

drockw said:


> Hey guys, what do you think for a Carbon Matrix riser??? WInter Mimicry, or Reaper Woods?!?!?!


I'm thinking about Reaper Woods for my Matrix.


----------



## KraQr

Would you guys use Reaper Woods on the entire bow or just do the limbs with a black riser?


----------



## MICCOX

I would go black limbs and do the riser in reaper woods


----------



## tescobedo

KraQr said:


> Would you guys use Reaper Woods on the entire bow or just do the limbs with a black riser?


I'm thinking about doing just the riser.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

We will have a reaper woods bow assembled shortly. Please stay tuned....


----------



## lions den

Awesome camo job. Really great work. Who made the grip on your bow ? Love the wood


----------



## Karbon

Well??? Where's the Reaper Woods???????????????????????????

rrrrrrrrrrggh!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I will be getting pics up pretty shortly. I am doing up a big batch right now. Well, not this minute. I am actually sitting in bed right now LOL. 

Scottie's is on deck.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mys2kal

Lets see it!


----------



## Archer 1

Hey Jeff.I got a first hand look at some of your work tonight.I had the pleasure of putting Papa Dukes Elite Z28 back together after he had you dip it in spring mimicry.Excellent work!It makes me all the more anxious to see mine!Papa will be posting pics tomorrow.It looked awesome!


----------



## Papaduke

Jeff, Roger, 

Awesome experience dealing with both of you guys.

Jeff, the Spring Mimicry has grown on me and it looks awesome in the sun light. As Roger indicated you do some awesome work and your customer service is second to none. I will certainly be sending you any of my business.

Roger, you are the man! The time and care you took assembling and tuning my bow is very much appreciated. I can’t wait to shoot the Z this weekend to see how she performs. I plan on just tuning her with my practice broadheads to prepare for my trip to Wyoming next week. Hopefully I am able to take a nice bull (any bull!) and provide pics to both you and Jeff.

I will post pics of the bow tonight so all our fellow ATers can appreciate the fine work you two gentlemen do.


----------



## Papaduke

OK here are some pics of the Z28 with the Mothwing Spring Mimicry! Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Roger,
Your bow riser is dipped but I have to put my thinking cap on for the sight parts. I will be getting into that next week. 

Mark,
I like it all set up. That is one of my favorite patterns for sure.


----------



## Archer 1

Hanover Hydro said:


> Roger,
> Your bow riser is dipped but I have to put my thinking cap on for the sight parts. I will be getting into that next week.
> 
> Mark,
> I like it all set up. That is one of my favorite patterns for sure.


 Hi Jeff.Marks bow looked great!Wish you wouldnt have told me my riser was dipped.I wont be able to sleep tonight!If any of those parts is a problem,dont worry about them.


----------



## Scottie/PA

trucker3573 said:


> Any pics of a complete bow in reaper woods yet?


I'll have my Infinity back later this week. I'll post some pics.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Please do Scottie...
I have been cranking out so much work that I haven't taken the time to get GOOD pics. I know there are a lot of people waiting to see this on a fully assembled bow. I have just been concentrating on getting orders processed. Thanks all for your patience.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Not Archery, but something I am very proud of....*

I wanted to share something I was able to do to help out one of our soldiers. I received a phone call asking if I could dip some gear before deployment to Afghanistan. I said "sure, just make sure I have it first thing Monday morning and I will turn it around in a week." I was able to get this done and back in the soldiers hands just 3 days before he got on the plane. I attached a picture that he sent and a small piece of the message I received from him below. 

Jeff,

I went through all the stuff you sent back, it is awesome!! I can’t tell you enough how much I really appreciate the rush job and then the flawless work you did.

Once I am overseas I will see what I can do to get some pictures back to you of the gear in action…

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## Karbon

Reaper woods????


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Karbon said:


> Reaper woods????


Karbon, we have a genetix on deck so hang in there
It looks great!!


----------



## asa1485

Hanover Hydro said:


> I wanted to share something I was able to do to help out one of our soldiers. I received a phone call asking if I could dip some gear before deployment to Afghanistan. I said "sure, just make sure I have it first thing Monday morning and I will turn it around in a week." I was able to get this done and back in the soldiers hands just 3 days before he got on the plane. I attached a picture that he sent and a small piece of the message I received from him below.
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> I went through all the stuff you sent back, it is awesome!! I can’t tell you enough how much I really appreciate the rush job and then the flawless work you did.
> 
> Once I am overseas I will see what I can do to get some pictures back to you of the gear in action…
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Chris


Looks awesome.


----------



## Karbon

...I'm just excited!!!


----------



## Karbon

...Jeffery??? Help an addict out buddy, PICS!!!


----------



## charliep

Is that split limb Genetix In Ultimate Camo done yet??? Cant wait to see it.


----------



## KurtVL

Jeff,

Go ahead and post pics of my zeus when you get it done


----------



## scarn150

After going thru this thread, I am really glad that my limbs and riser are headed there. I didn't know it was a 2-3 week wait but I think from what I have seen, I won't be disappointed. Good thing opening day is coming up fast to take my mind off it :cocktail:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

charliep said:


> Is that split limb Genetix In Ultimate Camo done yet??? Cant wait to see it.


You're on deck to start around Wednesday



Karbon said:


> ...Jeffery??? Help an addict out buddy, PICS!!!


 I am going in tomorrow to clear coat. I have several risers in there and I will snap a few pics. I was hoping Kyle would post his up fully assembled. I am waiting to see one all together myself. There is another reaper coming out behind the woods pattern. Lets just say it is similar with a different type of skull :moose2: 


KurtVL said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Go ahead and post pics of my zeus when you get it done


 Will Do. I need an extra roll of film for that baby!


scarn150 said:


> After going thru this thread, I am really glad that my limbs and riser are headed there. I didn't know it was a 2-3 week wait but I think from what I have seen, I won't be disappointed. Good thing opening day is coming up fast to take my mind off it :cocktail:


I am trying my best on the 2-3 weeks but it is more like 3+ right now. 

Thanks for all the patience guys. I will make it worth your wait.


----------



## Ghost 133

charliep said:


> Is that split limb Genetix In Ultimate Camo done yet??? Cant wait to see it.


This is the one I want to see. You havin the whole bow done in it?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Ghost 133 said:


> This is the one I want to see. You havin the whole bow done in it?


yes indeed


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Reaper Woods FINALLY PICS!!*

Karbon.. Just for you buddy!!




















I couldn't get the lighting right on these 2


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*For Roger - Archer1*

Predator riser in Satin Finish. I will be getting into your other parts on Monday. I might have been a little optimistic last time we spoke :embara:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*King's Field Shadow - for Culprit*

I really like this pattern. Lee Martin will be doing the limb pockets and limb bolts / washers in a custom color to match an accent in this pattern (not decided yet). I think this will look really sweet when reassembled and a set of bcy strings are put on. Dave - I will be shipping this Tuesday. I just finished dipping your stab today. I had to re-do it because I boogered it up the first time around. :tongue:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Here is a nice Mississippi archery buck dipped in Next Vista


----------



## gun278

I like this one the best so far.


Hanover Hydro said:


> I really like this pattern. Lee Martin will be doing the limb pockets and limb bolts / washers in a custom color to match an accent in this pattern (not decided yet). I think this will look really sweet when reassembled and a set of bcy strings are put on. Dave - I will be shipping this Tuesday. I just finished dipping your stab today. I had to re-do it because I boogered it up the first time around. :tongue:


----------



## culprit

Absolutely LOVE IT! My string order was supposed to be on hold but I actually got them in the mail today. Colors are Mountail Berry/Silver. My plan was for some Ohio State colors for the strings and I think they will look great.




Hanover Hydro said:


> I really like this pattern. Lee Martin will be doing the limb pockets and limb bolts / washers in a custom color to match an accent in this pattern (not decided yet). I think this will look really sweet when reassembled and a set of bcy strings are put on. Dave - I will be shipping this Tuesday. I just finished dipping your stab today. I had to re-do it because I boogered it up the first time around. :tongue:


----------



## Archer 1

Hanover Hydro said:


> Predator riser in Satin Finish. I will be getting into your other parts on Monday. I might have been a little optimistic last time we spoke :embara:


Jeff.It looks awesome but I had no doubts that it would.Some things just cant be rushed and perfection is one of them!That Field Shadow is sharp.


----------



## charliep

Ghost 133 said:


> This is the one I want to see. You havin the whole bow done in it?


Every thing but the Limb Pockets...also have a UC B-stinger for it


----------



## Karbon

...wow. I LOVE that pattern...


----------



## GuinnessGood

Awesome stuff, luv the reaper. Hope to send my stuff out today. Cant wait!


----------



## KurtVL

lets see the Zeus


----------



## Hanover Hydro

KurtVL said:


> lets see the Zeus


You can't see it. It's naked right now LOL. The thing barely fit in my bead blast cabinet.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*some new films!*

I thought I would share this with all, These patterns are newly released, or about to be released. The first one is longleaf fatal flight. The second is predator spring deception (different than green deception). The one with the antlers is by Next camo called Bonz, and the white is predator winter. There is also another reaper film coming. I can't post pics of that one quite yet, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## KurtVL

Hanover Hydro said:


> You can't see it. It's naked right now LOL. The thing barely fit in my bead blast cabinet.


Curious, walnut shells, glass bead, plastic, steel, conditioned cut wire, etc... ?


----------



## scarn150

Hanover Hydro said:


> I thought I would share this with all, These patterns are newly released, or about to be released. The first one is longleaf fatal flight. The second is predator spring deception (different than green deception). The one with the antlers is by Next camo called Bonz, and the white is predator winter. *There is also another reaper film coming.* I can't post pics of that one quite yet, but it's pretty cool.


Can you let us know about when this is gonna be available and the based color scheme? I might want too change my pattern that you are going to be doing shortly.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

KurtVL said:


> Curious, walnut shells, glass bead, plastic, steel, conditioned cut wire, etc... ?


Glass beads


----------



## Hanover Hydro

scarn150 said:


> Can you let us know about when this is gonna be available and the based color scheme? I might want too change my pattern that you are going to be doing shortly.


It is the same as the reaper woods only it has different skulls in the background.:moose2: <------ closest I could find to a deer.


----------



## J-Daddy

Dude get some more pics of that King's Shadow Field....That stuff looks awesome in those pics. The detail in the King's camo is amazing.


----------



## alaz

Hey Jeff,
Just got my Cyborg back from John...all I got to say is awesome! The bow looks fantastic....pics will be up soon!
Thanks!


----------



## culprit

J-Daddy said:


> Dude get some more pics of that King's Shadow Field....That stuff looks awesome in those pics. The detail in the King's camo is amazing.


I should be getting the bow back from Jeff tomorrow. I'll post some additional pics of the Field Shadow. Once I have the bow put back together I'll also post the final hunting rig.


----------



## Switchback28685

can you do complete bows/accessories in the skullz camo? If so what does it cost approximate ?


----------



## GuinnessGood

New reaper, awesome. Got my stuff shipped out, cant wait to see everything back together.


----------



## Yichi

God that Reaper Woods looks amazing :jaw:


----------



## culprit

Just received my bow back from Jeff today. Here are some pics. I can't wait to get it all together. Awesome Job!


----------



## crackshot1952

cool stuff, I may have to go find an old bow (tons of them) laying around and have you try it! I still have a green predator autococker from the florida predators and an old angel (one of the first) that I played at the masters with. Fun times....like to see what your parts look like and a price.....I still have a bunch of old guns I used to rent out when i had a field in St. Joe


----------



## Hanover Hydro

culprit said:


> Just received my bow back from Jeff today. Here are some pics. I can't wait to get it all together. Awesome Job!


awesome choice on the string colors!! I painted your Mathews emblems, hope you didn't mind. (they were all corroded)


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Stay tuned. I have some cool stuff in the shop. I dipped a couple bear skulls today. One was in mothwing winter. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. I also dipped a bobcat skull in Vista. 

Up next for bows is a winter mimicry Athens Exceed and I will be working on a reaper black Maitland Zeus. 

And for the ladies, I have something brand new. If you like purple, check back here.


----------



## Breathn

Hanover Hydro said:


> Stay tuned. I have some cool stuff in the shop. I dipped a couple bear skulls today. One was in mothwing winter. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. I also dipped a bobcat skull in Vista.
> 
> Up next for bows is a winter mimicry Athens Exceed and I will be working on a reaper black Maitland Zeus.
> 
> And for the ladies, I have something brand new. If you like purple, check back here.


when you mention purple and pink please dont exclude J-Daddy...lol


----------



## hartofthethumb

Hanover Hydro said:


> Stay tuned. I have some cool stuff in the shop. I dipped a couple bear skulls today. One was in mothwing winter. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. I also dipped a bobcat skull in Vista.
> 
> Up next for bows is a *winter mimicry Athens Exceed* and I will be working on a reaper black Maitland Zeus.
> 
> And for the ladies, I have something brand new. If you like purple, check back here.


:tongue: Can't wait!


----------



## charliep

Hanover Hydro said:


> Stay tuned. I have some cool stuff in the shop. I dipped a couple bear skulls today. One was in mothwing winter. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. I also dipped a bobcat skull in Vista.
> 
> Up next for bows is a winter mimicry Athens Exceed and I will be working on a reaper black Maitland Zeus.
> 
> And for the ladies, I have something brand new. If you like purple, check back here.



Is that UC Genetix getting done...like waiting on Christmas day as a kid.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

charliep said:


> Is that UC Genetix getting done...like waiting on Christmas day as a kid.


I started on it and it should be dipped Monday if everything goes as scheduled.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Finally some Finish photo's of the Genetix in reaper woods for Jeff and karbon
Not the best pics but will do better as we get more in.
kn
















you can see the skulls in this one


----------



## J-Daddy

Breathn said:


> when you mention purple and pink please dont exclude J-Daddy...lol


Wow that was pure comic genius right there.....
Hanover, sometime over the winter you'll be getting my eXceed and I think it'll be getting the Reaper treatment since it'll be my target rig for next year.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

J-Daddy said:


> Wow that was pure comic genius right there.....
> Hanover, sometime over the winter you'll be getting my eXceed and I think it'll be getting the Reaper treatment since it'll be my target rig for next year.


I have a cool idea for you that hasn't been done yet. Let me know when you are ready and I'll tell you what it is.


----------



## J-Daddy

Hanover Hydro said:


> I have a cool idea for you that hasn't been done yet. Let me know when you are ready and I'll tell you what it is.


You have peaked my interest....If it involves the reaper pattern I want it as evil looking as possible. Think West Coast Choppers but if Jesse James built an Athens eXceed. Feel free to PM me the idea.


----------



## KurtVL

Can't wait to see my Zeus


----------



## scarn150

Jeff, have you recieved anything from Lee Martin recently that is getting Reapered???


----------



## KurtVL

jeff

wait is killing me


----------



## alaz

Here is a sample of the Reaper black that Jeff did for me on my Cyborg...the bow looks nothing short of awesome!
thanks.
More pics: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861417&p=1058836577#post1058836577


----------



## Hanover Hydro

scarn150 said:


> Jeff, have you recieved anything from Lee Martin recently that is getting Reapered???


not yet



KurtVL said:


> jeff
> 
> wait is killing me


very close now...


----------



## KurtVL

Hanover Hydro said:


> not yet
> 
> 
> 
> very close now...



Can't wait to see it


----------



## GuinnessGood

Man that reaper is awesome...cant wait!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

KurtVL said:


> Can't wait to see it


Teaser


----------



## Hanover Hydro

charliep said:


> Is that UC Genetix getting done...like waiting on Christmas day as a kid.


This one??


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Sorry for the cell phone pics. I was in a rush. Believe me they look awesome!!


----------



## charliep

Hanover Hydro said:


> This one??


That with the split limbs in UC with the black limb pockets should be off the hook:darkbeer:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I agree. Don't lay it down in the woods, or lean it up against a tree. It looks real.


----------



## KurtVL

Hanover Hydro said:


> Teaser
> View attachment 902187


I got some $ bills come on baby let's see more


----------



## GuinnessGood

When's the "new" reaper gonna make an appearance? Good looking stuff Jeff!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

GuinnessGood said:


> When's the "new" reaper gonna make an appearance? Good looking stuff Jeff!


Not sure yet. I am checking with the supplier again today. Maybe I'll get some more info.


----------



## huntinhoosier

yes im waiting to see the deer skull reaper my self


----------



## scarn150

scarn150 said:


> Jeff, have you recieved anything from Lee Martin recently that is getting Reapered???





Hanover Hydro said:


> not yet


Lee informed me today that the parts are in the mail headed your way :wink:


----------



## KurtVL

More pix of my Zeus please


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Reaper Woods with Deer Heads!*

I am not supposed to let the cat out of the bag on this pattern :zip: but can't hold back info from my fellow ATers This is in development and I am not sure if it is final yet.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Multicam and Purple Vista*

Multicam and Purple Vista....


----------



## jimmy4218

this is some cool stuff!


----------



## J-Daddy

I gotta say, that purple vista is pretty damn cool looking.


----------



## hartofthethumb

I got my riser today Jeff. Looks spectacular!! Pics soon....


----------



## KurtVL

Jeff,

Zeus pix before you ship her back plz im frickin dieing


----------



## culprit

Just got my bow put back together tonight. Awesome job Jeff. I love this camo pattern and the guys at the Mathews shop couldn't believe how great it looks. You turned an old ratty bow into a very neat custom classic. Thanks a million.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Looks great Dave. Where's the stab? I will be doing your sight to match shortly. I like the limb pocket colors that Lee Martin did for you as well.


----------



## GuinnessGood

Hanover Hydro said:


> I am not supposed to let the cat out of the bag on this pattern :zip: but can't hold back info from my fellow ATers This is in development and I am not sure if it is final yet.


Sweet pattern, how long till some of these show up on hunting clothes???


----------



## Hanover Hydro

GuinnessGood said:


> Sweet pattern, how long till some of these show up on hunting clothes???


Proveil already has a line of clothing. I will be selling it on here soon.  I need to purchase some red stars first.


----------



## GuinnessGood

Sweet...have to check that out. 

Also cant wait to see what you've done w/the parts I sent!!!

Opening day is tomorrow here in Okie Land, see you all on Monday.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Some pics, thanks so much Jeff!! Lots of ooohs and ahhhs when folks see this thing. You did an amazing job!

Here is a thread with all the detais on the bow if anyone is interested:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1324741


----------



## KurtVL

Reaper Zeus is back home and ill post pics this weekend (ITS FREAKN SICK)


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Oh hell yeah...I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

hartofthethumb said:


> Some pics, thanks so much Jeff!! Lots of ooohs and ahhhs when folks see this thing. You did an amazing job!
> 
> Here is a thread with all the detais on the bow if anyone is interested:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1324741


Thanks for posting that in the general section. Your setup looks awesome!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

LETS SEE THE ZEUS!! Now it's my turn to bug you for pics. LOL LOL


----------



## hartofthethumb

Hanover Hydro said:


> Thanks for posting that in the general section. Your setup looks awesome!!


No, thank you! I'm happy as a pig in... Well you know.

Now I'm with you let's see that Zeus! Looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## KurtVL

Reaper Zeus


----------



## KurtVL

yeah


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks awesome Kurt, another awesome job by HH!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I thought you were joking about the you tube video. I like it! It is hard to see how good the high gloss really looks on that pattern.


----------



## KurtVL

Hanover Hydro said:


> I thought you were joking about the you tube video. I like it! It is hard to see how good the high gloss really looks on that pattern.


It's amazing what my phone can do


----------



## Archer 1

This bow has been a work in progress for quite sometime.I was lucky enough to find a new left hand Z28 riser and started building my new hunting bow.It is a cross between an 08 and 09 Z28.Its an 09 riser with revolution cams.After I had everything set up and was satisfied with it,I dismantled it and sent it off to Jeff to perform his magic.Lee Martin did the limbs,pockets,cams,and some other small parts in deep black.Lee,perfection as always.Everything else on the bow has been dipped in Predator Brown Deception.As some of you know,I make custom grip plates and I consider myself a perfectionest.Jeff,your work has far exceeded my expectations!I have had bows dipped in the past but none of them comes close to the flawless job you did on this bow.You and Lee are simply the best at what you do.Here she is,enjoy!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Archer 1 said:


> This bow has been a work in progress for quite sometime.I was lucky enough to find a new left hand Z28 riser and started building my new hunting bow.It is a cross between an 08 and 09 Z28.Its an 09 riser with revolution cams.After I had everything set up and was satisfied with it,I dismantled it and sent it off to Jeff to perform his magic.Lee Martin did the limbs,pockets,cams,and some other small parts in deep black.Lee,perfection as always.Everything else on the bow has been dipped in Predator Brown Deception.As some of you know,I make custom grip plates and I consider myself a perfectionest.Jeff,your work has far exceeded my expectations!I have had bows dipped in the past but none of them comes close to the flawless job you did on this bow.You and Lee are simply the best at what you do.Here she is,enjoy!


So that's how all those little parts fit together. LOL I really like your color combo and your decision to go with satin finish. Simply Awesome!!


----------



## Archer 1

If you look at pic #4,you can see that I love the Predator pattern so much,I had Jeff dip my dog too.She turned out pretty good Jeff!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Archer 1 said:


> If you look at pic #4,you can see that I love the Predator pattern so much,I had Jeff dip my dog too.She turned out pretty good Jeff!


I didn't even charge you for the flee and tick soap I put in the tank LOL. That's cool, a predator dog. I goofed up and gave him the matte finish though. LOL


----------



## SIGSAUERP229

Looking forward to seeing the XLR8 your doing in Reaper Woods for me.

Thanks again for helping me decide on the clear coat finish to choose.


----------



## GuinnessGood

That reaper looks sa-weet! Cant wait man, cant wait......


----------



## Hanover Hydro

GuinnessGood said:


> That reaper looks sa-weet! Cant wait man, cant wait......


Yours is coming up soon! Working on it now.


----------



## GuinnessGood

AWESOME, thanks!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Hey guys I wanted to share some of the other work I am doing for a local taxidermist. Check it out here http://www.camoskullart.com/index.htm


----------



## scarn150

Jeff, anything new and interesting to show.....


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I am dipping Bear skulls!! Are you interested in that?


----------



## scarn150

Hanover Hydro said:


> I am dipping Bear skulls!! Are you interested in that?


Yes sir. Will be something different, that is for sure.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Vista Bear*

Here is a euro dipped Bear Mount in the pre-finished stage. It needs touch up and clear coat but it just came out of the tank and wanted to post a pic.


----------



## J-Daddy

Jeff have you had a chance to mail me that little sample piece we were talking about???? I cant wait to see how that looks!!!


----------



## scarn150

Don't think I have ever seen a bear skull dipped and it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## GuinnessGood

Got my stuff, looks awesome, will try and post some pics soon, thanks again!


----------



## Breathn

ttt ....love the bear skull


----------



## Copedog

Jeff would there be any issue with dipping a Carbon Matrix? I'm thinking of buying a blacked out demo. Would there be complications with the carbon riser?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Copedog said:


> Jeff would there be any issue with dipping a Carbon Matrix? I'm thinking of buying a blacked out demo. Would there be complications with the carbon riser?


sending you a PM


----------



## tescobedo

Hanover Hydro said:


> sending you a PM


Jeff,

Can you send me a PM w/ the same info?

I'm curious about giving my CM a facelift.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

trucker3573 said:


> Can you do single colors? Looking at getting just a riser done in like red or yellow?


I responded to your e-mail. I would recommend either one of Lee Martin's coatings or a powder coat. I am not sure if Lee does powder coat but I know Jim Posten can help you out on that too.


----------



## blasterak

Just out of curiousity, how would camo dip hold up on a welding hood? That would be pretty neat to have a predator brown welding hood...


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Several have been done that way. It will hold up well. Shoot me a pm and I will hook you up.


----------



## blasterak

Hanover Hydro said:


> Several have been done that way. It will hold up well. Shoot me a pm and I will hook you up.


Thats good to hear, sure will, planning on buying a new hood soon, wouldn't be worth dipping my current one as its well used.


----------



## mdewitt71

Man, I went thru every page, awesome lookn finishes here.................
I cant decide if I wanna do a Spring Mimicry, Desert Shadow, or Ultimate Camo for me next NBA venture. 
I'd love to see more pics as well.


----------



## mdewitt71

anymore trick lookn bows.......


----------



## roosclan

Say, Jeff, have you considered adding Gore's Optifade to your repertoire?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I would love to have it but it isn't available for aftermarket yet.


----------



## J-Daddy

Jeff when will you start doing Mossy Oak??? I can see a Mossy Oak Brush camo Athens Afflixtion in my future.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Hopefully soon. the contract and money went in last week. I'll let you know.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey Jeff, just wanted to but your thread up to the top.


----------



## millerarchery

Papaduke said:


> OK here are some pics of the Z28 with the Mothwing Spring Mimicry! Pictures do not do it justice.


Sweeeeet Elite!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Mossy oak camo coming this week!!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

millerarchery said:


> Sweeeeet Elite!


I actually dipped that one twice. It is a combo of reaper woods and reaper black now. Hopefully Mark will post pics soon on here.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Predator 3D Deception*

I have this film.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Looking for high res photos - building new website*

Guys / Gals,
I am in the process of building a new website and would like pics of your Hanover Hydrographic make-overs for the site. I would like to add as many as possible, but need high quality pics and closeups. Attached is a sample of what I am looking for. I appreciate any help you guys could give me. Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## roosclan

Hanover Hydro said:


> I have this film.
> 
> View attachment 972311


You still have the original Predator Fall Brown also, right?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

do you have the Bonehead camo that Athens is offering?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

roosclan said:


> You still have the original Predator Fall Brown also, right?


 Sure Do!



rednecbowhunter said:


> do you have the Bonehead camo that Athens is offering?


 Sure Do!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

When can we see that Predator 3D on a bow? Very curious.


----------



## mdewitt71

Anything new?????????????


----------



## Jester1023

Does anyone know where I can get my own pattern printed on film for dipping? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Mossy Oak infinity


----------



## Hanover Hydro

If someone could tell me how to rotate a pic I would greatly appreciate it. In my viewer it shows up correctly but this happens every time I upload a pic in AT.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Mossy oak Snow camo*

Cyborg in Mossy Oak Snow :mg:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

sorry for the sideways pics. I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## roosclan

Hanover Hydro said:


> sorry for the sideways pics. I don't know how to fix that.


Get IrFanview and use it to rotate, crop, resize, and fix brightness/gamma/saturation/contrast, etc. on your images. Once you save them in a rotated orientation, you can upload the saved picture.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

roosclan said:


> Get IrFanview and use it to rotate, crop, resize, and fix brightness/gamma/saturation/contrast, etc. on your images. Once you save them in a rotated orientation, you can upload the saved picture.


Can I get this for a mac? I have an editing program now and the pics are saved with correct orientation but when uploading to AT they always turn sideways.


----------



## roosclan

Hanover Hydro said:


> Can I get this for a mac? I have an editing program now and the pics are saved with correct orientation but when uploading to AT they always turn sideways.


You use a Mac?!?!?!?!:mg: There's your problem, right there! There is no hope for you, then.









IrFanview is open source for windows, so there is no Mac version.

Do you upload the pics directly to AT, or to a photo hosting service like photobucket or flickr?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Directly to AT. I never had this problem before the android camera phone.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Predator 3D Deception*

John Jones - Infinity in Predator 3d


----------



## gauge1972

jeff looking good ... keep up the good work ...


----------



## roosclan

Hanover Hydro said:


> John Jones - Infinity in Predator 3d


Wow. I'm underwhelmed with that pattern. It doesn't look much different that most other too-busy patterns. They really should have kept Fall Brown.

(Jeff, your work OTOH looks great!)


----------



## Hanover Hydro

roosclan said:


> Wow. I'm underwhelmed with that pattern. It doesn't look much different that most other too-busy patterns. They really should have kept Fall Brown.
> 
> (Jeff, your work OTOH looks great!)


Fall brown is still around.


----------



## bull moose

I like the original and woodland moth mimicry patterns....Any picts of these out there ?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Heres a few of the woodland. I haven't done anything in the original.*



bull moose said:


> I like the original and woodland moth mimicry patterns....Any picts of these out there ?


Woodland


----------



## bull moose

One of my favorite threads...still havent decided on a pattern yet :dontknow:

Would love to see picts if you have them of Mossy Oak New Breakup....Superflauge...and Lost.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

jeff did another great job on the nemesis..this camo looks great..


----------



## rednecbowhunter

any close up pics of the Boneyard. I might be doing my Accomplice in it.


----------



## S2wham

are there any complete pics of the multicam bow???..............................


----------



## Breathn

*predator 3d on a dream season*

love this camo..probably my new favorite


----------



## mdewitt71

bull moose said:


> One of my favorite threads...still havent decided on a pattern yet :dontknow:
> 
> Would love to see picts if you have them of Mossy Oak New Breakup....Superflauge...and Lost.


I am with ya bro, I still aint decided on what to cover my next NBA bow in............
I do like Superflauge, had a Newberry bow in it years back, nice pattern.


----------



## mdewitt71

Any more cool look'n patterns?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Doing something pretty cool to a Cyborg. Stay tuned.


----------



## mdewitt71

Hanover Hydro said:


> Doing something pretty cool to a Cyborg. Stay tuned.


I am "tuned"............


----------



## Kimberley

*Jeffs latest......Meow*

Jeff got my stabs they look marvelious....So far here she is still in production. A little Bow PORN.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Looks awesome!! The CF split limbs are a nice touch that will match your stabs. Lets see her when she is all back together.

For the cyborg, I finally got the strings and will leave it to Doug Edwards to post some final pics. I just have to get it back together first and get it back to him.


----------



## Kimberley

Jeff Yah she looks sick !!! Can't wait to Kill some rubber deer...lol You did an exceptional Job. Might have to send you my hunting rig tooo....I will post the kitty when she gets home.

THANK YOU AGAIN:shade:


----------



## Bone-Collector

Decisions, Decisions, So Many Choices!!! :dontknow::dontknow::dontknow: I Love it!!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

A couple of hybrid(Cyborg/Eclipse) test bows that Jeff over at Hanover Hydrographics dressed up, One in Mossy Oak Infinity(For a sample to see what camo might be good for next year) and a custom Hanover Special a Vertigo Style Pattern Jeff Dreamed up! Thanks again Jeff the pictures don't do them Justice


----------



## Bone-Collector

WOW!!!! They both look amazing! For sure getting an eclipse as soon as you can send one to me Kyle.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

Another one of Jeff's Creations Purple camo that actually functions and doesn't look like a toy  Great Job Jeff!!
My New Bride is extremely happy with this one


----------



## roosclan

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> A couple of hybrid(Cyborg/Eclipse) test bows that Jeff over at Hanover Hydrographics dressed up, One in Mossy Oak Infinity(For a sample to see what camo might be good for next year) and a custom Hanover Special a Vertigo Style Pattern Jeff Dreamed up! Thanks again Jeff the pictures don't do them Justice


I hate to admit it, but this one looks more effective than Predator!


----------



## Kimberley

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Another one of Jeff's Creations Purple camo that actually functions and doesn't look like a toy  Great Job Jeff!!
> My New Bride is extremely happy with this one


Sweet!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

Anything New??????


----------



## mdewitt71

Gotta give a bump for the hard working and soon to be relocating guy..............

Hope all goes well in the move and you get set back up with ease. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Thanks Mike! I have been kind of inactive on the thread updates but believe me, I am working hard to get these New Breeds out the door before the move. I am excited to get into my new shop. It is 3 times the size of the one I am currently in and will be a much better setup. I hope to be back in action soon with some new offerings. I will be getting into CERAKOTE for those interested in a super durable SOLID color coating.


----------



## Tommy83

Oh I do see a black Cerakote bow in my future... :wink:


----------



## Tommy83

Got my Quiver back from Jeff today to complete the package... I'm ready to hunt!

Jeff's dip and John's strings / tune make for a great looking / shooting bow!


----------



## Simpleiowaguy

Got any black camo? Black Realtree?


----------



## Breathn

Tommy83 said:


> Got my Quiver back from Jeff today to complete the package... I'm ready to hunt!
> 
> Jeff's dip and John's strings / tune make for a great looking / shooting bow!


sweet....


----------



## Kimberley

Happy Belated!!! lol


----------



## jimmyk

Nice Bows!


----------



## LCA

The best Dipper i have used! Awesome job...


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

red skulz
100pd xforce


----------



## jimmyk

Anyone have pics of a Max-1 camo bow??


----------



## crowinghen

Done anything in the Kryptek Highlander pattern?


----------



## Onza

Here is my finished ONZA. Great job on the bow, when I need more work done, I know where to send it. Thanks.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

Any asat pics? Didnt feel like looking through them all.lol


----------



## Chopayne

How are all the bows holding up after all this time? Any chipping or fading or whatever difference from factory painted bows? Trying to decided b/w kolorfusion and hanover


----------



## Chopayne

Hanover Hydro said:


> Here are some better pics...:thumbs_up


Is this color Kings Desert Shadow? Page 5 of this thread post #132


----------



## MICCOX

Bump for Jeff.


----------



## haole boy

Do you guys do asat?


----------

